# Are You or Your House on Google Street View?



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Please don't post your addresses, but I thought it would be interesting to see.
Apparently, they cataloged my small town early last May, and they caught me doing yard work.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My house isn't there, but the commercial building that I own is there.
Here's my currently 25% occupied commercial property.  http://maps.google.com/maps?sourcei...1st. Street, Vero Beach, FL &um=1&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like they_ finally_ added Memphis..


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh wow... They've really stepped it up... They've got almost the whole southeast! Crazy!!


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

My house is there. Now I'm trying to figure out when the picture was taken. My old Jeep is in the driveway, but I sold that back in July.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Dang, my house is there. Looks exactly like the picture of our house on our web site.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Rob-NovA said:


> My house is there. Now I'm trying to figure out when the picture was taken. My old Jeep is in the driveway, but I sold that back in July.


Gas prices may help. Also bank signs or event signs.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Sampsonia Way in Pittsburgh is interesting


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.streetwithaview.com/ :lol:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

They got my house sometime after my now-ex-wife moved out (a little over 2 years since she moved). The place looks better now than then because I was finally able to start hiring repairmen once she left.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

They could have at least waited until I finished painting


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

House is there. Not sure when picture was taken....


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

My house, and my old Saab in the driveway! I miss my Saab! :-(


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

No house/street here yet.....I guess a city of 5 Million doesn't 'rate' yet....

Looks like the race is underway....Google House/Street photo vs. FIOS (according to Verizon its slated for 2012 here).


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

my n.w suburb of ft worth is there & recently...
it was not listed as of maybe 5 days ago...
the picture appears to have been taken in
middle to late sept 2008...looks like the day after
i had mowed the yard & part of a neighboring lot..
looks nice


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

Since I live on a flag lot on a street with only a dozen houses in a relatively small city, the odds of seeing my house are really, really small.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

They have most of my entire area on streetview, but they somehow drove around a huge chunk almost in the middle, which includes where I live. This is the newest area, but the streets have been in the google database for some time and certainly were there when the driveby was done.

Some of it is baffling as they will have one little spot in the middle of an interstate loop with nothing on either side. How did they get there?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I saw a car with cameras and equipment attached to it driving slowly through our neighborhood during the summer... I assumed it was Google but there's nothing on their site for us yet. I hope my yard was clean. :grin:


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I saw a car with cameras and equipment attached to it driving slowly through our neighborhood during the summer... I assumed it was Google but there's nothing on their site for us yet. I hope my yard was clean. :grin:


My house is on there has been for awhile. I'm waiting for my work street to be on there. I saw the same thing car/camera setup coming at me while I was driving to work one morning. As it got closer and drove past, I had this "WTF" look on my face so I'm wondering if that is gonna show up on there. :lol: This was back in May and it still is not up yet.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Our house is there but the have the houses off by one address, it shows a neighbors house as my address.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I saw a car with cameras and equipment attached to it driving slowly through our neighborhood during the summer... I assumed it was Google but there's nothing on their site for us yet. I hope my yard was clean. :grin:


It apparently takes a while... Memphis had to of been added in the last month or so... and the pic of my house is at_ least_ a year old...


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

RAD said:


> Our house is there but the have the houses off by one address, it shows a neighbors house as my address.


The addresses on all of GoogleMaps are like that, they are wayyyyyyyyy off.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

They have Seattle (10 miles east) covered pretty well, but haven't made it over here yet (I can see my house on Google Earth, however).


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

I found my house...city of 100,000. Pic was in the fall...looks like last year. The leaves are coming off the trees and there's still 2 DirecTV dishes on my roof...I removed the old one earlier this year.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RAD said:


> Our house is there but the have the houses off by one address, it shows a neighbors house as my address.


You can correct that by selecting 'Edit' and moving the marker. As I understand it, if your correction is less then 200 meters, it will be made instantly..


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Our house is there. The photo seems to have been taken about this time of year. The sun is very low and to the south and the sky is cloudless - so that makes me think it was taken in late Fall or Winter.

We saw a photo truck driving around one day. Our local counties are using them to update the 911 system so that when a call comes in the operator can get an image of what the area looks like. I wouldn't be surprised if they are contracting with Google (or the same people Google uses) to create the database.

-- Roger


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> Our house is there but the have the houses off by one address, it shows a neighbors house as my address.


You can edit the flag now. I corrected both of my addresses this morning. Note that you need a Google account of some sort.

It is interesting that my vacation home has a picture, but my main residence does not.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

It does not appear they have gotten to my area just yet.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

RAD said:


> Our house is there but the have the houses off by one address, it shows a neighbors house as my address.


Just double checked mine. It use to come up with the neighbors house 2 doors away, but now it is coming up correctly.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

wow. freaky. my house is there and the even the cop across the street.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

My house has been there for a while.

I was walking along the Lake and saw the Google truck going through the parking lot last year. I kept checking the website and they finally posted the picture and saw myself walking.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

My house is not on street view. My house is in satellite view, it looks like the final stages of building it. Interesting.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

last year they caught a house burning on their camera, but i cant find a link to it.....


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

It caught my lawn trimmings bags at the corner of my driveway. It was in the Summer and it was between Monday and Wednesday. Grass was about dead, too.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> wow. freaky. my house is there and the even the cop across the street.


Can you see the gold dish??


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dave29 said:


> last year they caught a house burning on their camera, but i cant find a link to it.....


The best shot of it was removed by google after it became so widespread... but all you had to do was slide one frame down the street and you could still see it pretty well...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> My house is not on street view. My house is in satellite view, it looks like the final stages of building it. Interesting.


Same here....maybe its featured on the History Channel...


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

My house isn't there, but they have some streets within a few miles.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

jadebox said:


> We saw a photo truck driving around one day. Our local counties are using them to update the 911 system so that when a call comes in the operator can get an image of what the area looks like. I wouldn't be surprised if they are contracting with Google (or the same people Google uses) to create the database.


BTW ... I saw a show recently that talked about another way these images are being used. It was about the company in Europe that maintains the map data used in most of the GPS navigation systems used there.

They use 360-degree views like Google Streetview to create and update their data. They have a bunch of people in a big room at keyboards. Around the room are several large screens where the 360-degree view is projected. The images are updated periodically so it's like everyone in the road is riding in a truck down the street.

The people in the room enter information into the computers such as the speed limit, street names, one-way or dead end streets, etc. Several people enter the same kind of data so that nothing is missed and mistakes can be identified.

Sounds like an exciting job. huh? 

-- Roger


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I am there and so are old houses I lived in as a kid in Cincinnati, OH and Peoria Il. It is fun to find the old houses and see what they look like today.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Sat view is from a few years ago. Streetview of the main street through town about 7/10 of a mile away.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

My house has been there quite some time now. Like many, I’m curious when they drove by. 

The picture shows my Ex-neighbors car parked on the street, and they moved out over 6 moths ago.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Phil T said:


> It is fun to find the old houses and see what they look like today.


Interesting thought. Time to search some of them out.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

My house is there.You can see it from the satellite view with my car in the driveway & me and my family next to it ! They also drive by my house in the street view.Again me & my car are there.I'm packing my car to go go down to shore for the weekend.Weird.I'm not sure if I like the idea of my house being visible though up close and personal ?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

My house and couple of my Vans.


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

House is there but picture is over a year and a half old. Project I started LY in August is not shown.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Not sure. I know my house just appeared on Google Earth about a year ago. Living in a small rural town, I doubt it. I try my best to avoid anything related to Google.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Not sure. I know my house just appeared on Google Earth about a year ago. Living in a small rural town, I doubt it. I try my best to avoid anything related to Google.


Slip on your foil hat and take a look. :lol:


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> Slip on your foil hat and take a look. :lol:


He's worried Google is going to catch him cutting out the crop circles in the field behind the house.:lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No tin foil hat, Google has never done anything to remotely impress me. They're an overrated company, with overrated products and services that they've hypnotized the internet public into think they're somehow better then what's out there already.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> ...Google has never done anything to remotely impress me. ... they've hypnotized the internet public into think they're somehow better then what's out there already.


Isn't that in itself an impressive feat?
Did you once work for Altavista? :nono2:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You must work for Google then, I take it? Why am I the bad guy here just because I don't bow down to Google? Tell me, what did that company do that was ever so great? Buy Keyhole, and put their name on it? Google is not a web search company, they are not a software company, they are not an internet application company, they are an advertising company when it all comes down to it.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I found a friend of mine in Tokyo, Japan a couple months ago.

My house and business are both on there (west coast)


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> Isn't that in itself an impressive feat?
> Did you once work for Altavista? :nono2:


If you want to see something I consider more impressive than StreetView from Google, check out M$'s Virtual Earth project. the ability to do 2-d and 3-d views with that software is really slick.

No, I have no interest in M$, in fact one of my least favorite companies, but you have to hand it to them, this is neat, even if they bought the original developer and just carried on from there, its still been a massive effort.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

My house is there on the aerial view but not street view.

I'd say it's about a year old. 

Mike


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My skyview was shot in 2004 and is not at their current higher definition. Street View came as close as 9 blocks away, but never made it to my street. In doing checking, there is no street view of any house that I have ever lived in as a kid. At least one of the apartments I lived in during the college days is in street view.


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

go here for a picture of the car they use.

http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/06/17/google-street-view-c.html


----------



## kaszeta (Apr 8, 2008)

Being that I live out in the sticks, Google doesn't even have good resolution aerial coverage yet, either.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Nope, I live too far out from the main town 

I have seen a street view vehicle once though when I was out driving.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

This is kinda freaky, i don't know if i like my house there for all the world to see.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

That's the natural extrapolation of living on a public street. ANYONE can drive by and see your house. Google just made it easier.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

xIsamuTM said:


> This is kinda freaky, i don't know if i like my house there for all the world to see.


I suppose you could move to Mars


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

It says the position is approximate .. like a block away from where it actually is.

--- CHAS


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

They did the street behinf my house but not my street so i can only see the back of my house.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Not only is my house there, but I can probably nail down the date and roughly the time of day that the picture was taken. We had our driveway redone in August 2007, and you can see the newly pressed blacktop, with yellow tape across the front. I can also tell that the picture was likely taken on a Thursday because my garbage cans are out front (monday and thursdays are trash days - but there was no recycle can out front, which gets picked up on mondays), and the cans were nice and neat, which tells me that they hadn't come to pick up our trash yet. Finally, my wife's car was there, but mine wasn't, which tells me that the picture must have been taken sometime around 7:00 in the morning. Very freaky - I can almost look into my own front window. Although to their credit, they blurred out the license plate on my wife's car.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

My house is there, and my truck is parked in my driveway.


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

Mines there as well, same view (almost) as VE. I know the pic is over 2yrs old as the old garage and brush lot are still there. Built new garage "aquired" brush lot and turned it into yard almost 3 yrs ago.


----------

